# Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?



## Philla (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

habe mal eine frage gibt es eine möglichkeit mit Futterkorb

(Schlaufenmontage) zu angeln und trotzdem eine Pose als 

bissanzeiger zu befestigen? Oder gibt es da keine möglichkeit, 

weil der Futterkorb viel zu schwer ist ?

würde mich über ein paar Antworten sehr freuen.

Gruß,

Phillip


----------



## duck_68 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?*

Was soll das bringen??? Entweder man fischt mit Futterkorb an der Feeder oder Schwingspitze oder mit Schwimmer, aber nicht mit beidem gleichzeitig.


----------



## Philla (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?*

das bringt das man was zu gucken hat ;-D


ausserdem habe ich lediglich gefragt ob es geht!


----------



## Jens0883 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?*

Klar kannst du das so fischen. Der Korb+ Vorfach liegt auf Grund. Dann musst du nur genau ausloten und los gehts.


----------



## slowhand (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?*

Das geht super, habe ich auch schon gemacht! Natürlich liegt die Montage auf Grund. Die Bissanzeige ist wesentlich feiner, als wenn der Fisch erst die Strecke vom Köder bis zur Rutenspitze überbrücken muß. Ist auch sehr gut geeignet, wenn man hinter einer abfallenden Kante angelt, da bei einer normalen Feedermontage die Schnur über die Kante abgelenkt würde. Mit der Pose aber kein Problem!
Ich habe das letztes Jahr mal aus Spaß ausprobiert und war begeistert. Geht allerdings nicht bei starker Strömung, weil die Pose unter Wasser gedrückt wird und wenn man eine bauchige Pose mit mehr Tragkraft nehmen würde, wäre es mit der feinen Bissanzeige wieder vorbei.
Einfach mal ausprobieren, macht Spaß!


----------



## Philla (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?*

Danke für die Antworten 

Könntet ihr mir dazu vielleicht mal eine Montage zeigen?

Und vielleicht folgende angeben:

- Hakengröße? [für Weißfische, Schleien und Karpfen vielleicht gibt es da ja einen Mittelpunkt, habe in letzter zeit so wenig gefangen das ich mit allem zufrieden wäre .]

- Was für eine Pose? und welches Gewicht?

- Vorfachlänge

- Gewicht des Futterkorbs?

- Welches Futter?

Daten zum See:

Fläche: ca. 5 ha

max Tiefe 16m

Untergrund: Sandig, nährstoffarm

Fischbestand: Aal, Hecht, Zander, Karpfen (auch Satzis), Schlei, Rapfen, Barsch, Weisfisch jeglicher Art.

Gruß,

Phillip


----------



## Tobi94 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?*

Haken würde ich 12 nehmen.
Vorfach: kein Ahnung
Gewicht vom Korb: so gering wie möglich
Futter: hängt vom gefanangenen Fisch ab (Bei Rotaugen z.B. spezielles Rotaugenfutter und dann noch Maden rein machen)


----------



## Philla (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?*

Jemand Vielleicht ein Bild von der Montage?

Oder eine Zeichnung?


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Futterkorb (Schlaufenmontage) + Pose?*

@Philla
Also wenn du in letzter Zeit sooo...wenig gefangen hast,vielleicht erstmal die bewährten Methoden probieren!Feedern OHNE Pose!
Zu deinen vielen anderen Fragen:ja ich weiß,hörst du nicht gerne...in der Suche einfach Feedern eingeben,OK?
Petri,Jörg


----------

